# My New Frog Tank



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Here are some pics of my new frog tank IM making. I dont have any water in it yet, Im just trying to get it all layed out first. Its a 10 gal tank and it will have two African Clawed Frogs in it. Im certainly open to any suggestions..  










Here is a picture of the stand I made for it. I got really lucky and found the stand at the dump! LOL We brought it home, sanded it down and repainted it and my hubby made me a top for it out of some left over cedar planks that we had. 










and you know Im going to have to have another tank to go on the bottom now! LOL


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

id put some taller plants or something. to add a little more cover, the stand looks great, its nice to see some one is finding a use for those free trial of AOL cd's everone has. lol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

dang, so how high does water level go in a frog tank then? gonna go with one of them poison dart frogs? they sell them here in chicago land


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> dang, so how high does water level go in a frog tank then? gonna go with one of them poison dart frogs? they sell them here in chicago land


whoa, if you wanna go with dendrobates. i can write you a book on it. i love dart frogs.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

we could talk about dart frogs while eating frog legs! lol


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> id put some taller plants or something. to add a little more cover, the stand looks great, its nice to see some one is finding a use for those free trial of AOL cd's everone has. lol


LMAO LD- yeah, thats one of those free trial AOL CD's = :mrgreen: I have lots of taller plants - I was thinking it would probably look better with some too.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> dang, so how high does water level go in a frog tank then? gonna go with one of them poison dart frogs? they sell them here in chicago land


LOL - MP, they are aquatic frogs - never come outa the water unless they manage to escape.. LOL - and no, you cannot eat my frogs legs..


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Ahh wee wee mon sherri!!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

while frog legs are really tasty, I wont be serving any of those today.. sorry.. LMAO


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Looking great, its coming along nicely! Great job on the stand too, I love it!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> while frog legs are really tasty, I wont be serving any of those today.. sorry.. LMAO


They are pretty good....taste like chicken


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea peach, i spotted that cd a mile away... i almost have enough to build a throne. 




MP... i wish i had a camera back when i had my dart frog tank. it was pretty cool, just wish it was easier to breed fruit flies. messy little bugs.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> id put some taller plants or something. to add a little more cover, the stand looks great, its nice to see some one is finding a use for those free trial of AOL cd's everone has. lol


LMAO!:lol:


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

what do these frogs eat?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

piotrkol1 said:


> what do these frogs eat?


they will pretty much eat anything that can fit in their mouths - other frogs, fish, you name it... I feed mine Reptomin though..


----------

